
Meet the man who has edited 3M Wikipedia articles - e15ctr0n
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/aug/05/wikipedia-meet-the-man-who-has-edited-3m-articles
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8033600](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8033600)

